# Colubrids > Hognose >  Hognose Breeding Weight

## Andrew Larson

What is the reccomended breeding weight for a female hognose. I cant seem to find it.

----------


## kenze

My first post had gave it to you..  :Very Happy:  hehe

Minimum of 250g. But 300g+ will be better..  :Very Happy:

----------


## GregBennett

Minimum would be 200-250 grams for females. Some westerns just stay smaller.

Males are good around 50+ grams.

----------


## EdShal

are age just as important against weight?

----------

